

Jath - declaratively transform XML to JS objects - dnewcome
http://github.com/dnewcome/jath

======
lenni
I'm not quite sure what this could be useful for. Working with xml in a
browser isn't as easy as json, but it isn't so broken it needs another
intermediate layer.

~~~
dnewcome
Thanks for taking a look. Working with XML isn't that hard, true, but even
just using jQuery to replace my normal XPath looping-and-plucking was really
nice. This just takes things one step further by letting you express
collections and recursive structures directly in JSON. Instead of writing a
function per XML structure you'd like to parse, you can write a single JSON
expression. This project is barely 50 lines of code I think, so it isn't
really too much of an abomination yet.

